# Oh, are any beans decent from the Supermarket?



## KRW (Aug 5, 2010)

OK, I know the answer is probably going to be 'no' but after a weekend with a new grinder and some wonderful beans from Happy Donkey, I've now run out so thought I'd pick some up from 'off of the shelf'. I got some Lavazzia freeze dried beans, but they're pretty rank in comparison.

I see some people get the Costa beans for emergency use - will they be any better? Any other brands worth a go in a push? Luckily, I pass a little coffee stall that sells fresh beans on the way to work so can always pick some up from there in an emergency but in the meantime...any ideas?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Each to his own and all that, but for me, if I'm not using freshly roasted really high quality beans then I may as well just drink instant . Might sound a bit over the top, but the effort I put into making my coffee (imo) means it must be worth using some good beans. I don't see the point putting the effort into getting the grind, tamp, distribution, dose, pull etc right if I know I'm not going to get a good shot anyway. On the other hand if I just want a caffeine fix I would probably buy pre ground and not bother with the grind part.

I find HasBean to be very reasonable for great beans, and they're usually a couple of days post roast by the time you receive them, can't get much fresher unless you home roast!

Some people will swear by lavazza or illy, but really their brand, reputation and bottom line are more important than having a really really good product. Contrast that with Steve at HasBean. Ok I'm sure he wants his business to do well just like everyone else wants for their own business but he has such a passion for it that you know the quality of the end product is the most important thing.


----------



## KRW (Aug 5, 2010)

. I see your point, but for me, each shot is practice still, as I am new, and unless I drink some crap coffee, i'm not going to appreciate the highs. I do think a bad shot is better than instant, though...


----------



## DomesticEspresso (Nov 7, 2010)

Hmmmm depends really on what your buying from the supermarket. The old Lavazza and Illy followings are sad in my eyes in that they are all about blasting out massive quantities and looking good instead of making really good coffee. Although some of them work well with the water in some areas, if i ran out of my various choices of beans then i would just have a cup of tea. I wouldn't waste money on supermarket coffees or instant, no way! To be honest i would neverlet myself get into that predicament in the first place.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Looking at your first post on this thread, I don't think that any of the responses that you are getting will be coming as a surprise.

If you want to practice grinding/tamping/extracting, then cheapo beans may just serve their purpose. If you want to appreciate and make good coffee, then, sadly, they won't. There's just no substitute for good, freshly roasted beans.

And, in fairness, the price differential between supermarket beans and some good stuff from the likes of HasBean isn't that great, even allowing for postage. Personally, if cost was an issue, I'd prefer to drink fewer cups of good coffee that compromise on quality in order to drink more! But only you can decide where to draw your own parameters.

Personally, I don't hold with your idea of tasting crap beans in order to be able to appreciate good ones. In a former lifetime in cigars, I never came across anyone who learned to appreciate fine Cuban cigars by 'learning' with Hamlets!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Does your supermarket sell Grumpy Mule? If so, give these a go.

Alternatively, there are a few Taylors of Harrogate coffee's that are ok as emergency coffees too.

Where are you based? We may be able to suggest local roasters not listed in the beans thread


----------



## KRW (Aug 5, 2010)

West London, Glenn, cheers for any assistance you might be able to give. There's a few little indie cafes I know that do fresh stuff, so its not as though I am in dire need of help, I was just curious more than anything else.

And, no, the responses are not a surprise but I'm grateful for all advice. I'm not looking for the secret brand that is as good as fresh, just the least worst if there is one. All of the ones I seemed to look at had a best before date of 2012, which is just plain ol wrong







Price isnt really the issue, btw, its my organisational skills that are at fault.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

vintagecigarman said:


> If you want to practice grinding/tamping/extracting, then cheapo beans may just serve their purpose. If you want to appreciate and make good coffee, then, sadly, they won't. There's just no substitute for good, freshly roasted beans.


Totally agree! Cheap beans are great for dialing in a new grinder/machine as there's a lot of waste.


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

I would like to add Waitrose Espresso Beans into the mix. They are as good if not better than Illy and a fraction of the price. I used to use these all the time until I discovered the joys of beans freshly roasted from a local supplier.

I would also like to point out that most cafes in Italy use one or other of these big name brands and make pretty nice coffee with it. Ok I am sure they get them fresher than we do in the UK and with a big turnover they won't be sitting around too long to get stale.


----------



## KRW (Aug 5, 2010)

It's that two year 'best before' date I can't get past. Anyway, I've found a coffee stall that today sold me some excellent Square Mile beans so I'm sorted now


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

For what it is worth the 'best before' date on my emergency tin of Waitrose beans is June '11. Still long I grant you but not as long. I think the packing goes some way to preventing the beans from going stale too quickly, although they will never be as good as freshly roasted.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

My backup beans are Waitrose or M & S when I have no freshly roasted supplies, OK not as good but in my book perfectly acceptable when the alternative is nowt.

Tesco, Sainsbury, Morrisons and Asda are a no go zone for beans though with Sainsburys getting the vote for the worst beans I have ever tried. Even when I used them to dial in a grinder, I`m sure the grinder was weeping quietly at the abuse.


----------



## mojo (Aug 7, 2010)

I've just bought some Sainsbury's Tanzanian moshi peaberry beans (taste the difference range) and they are pretty good!


----------



## Mazza (Aug 11, 2010)

DonRJ said:


> My backup beans are Waitrose or M & S when I have no freshly roasted supplies, OK not as good but in my book perfectly acceptable when the alternative is nowt.
> 
> Tesco, Sainsbury, Morrisons and Asda are a no go zone for beans though with Sainsburys getting the vote for the worst beans I have ever tried. Even when I used them to dial in a grinder, I`m sure the grinder was weeping quietly at the abuse.


My wife bought some from TK MAX..... the thought was there........ I covered them up in the bin with some kitchen roll........


----------



## Mazza (Aug 11, 2010)

See post below, meant to include quote !


----------



## Mazza (Aug 11, 2010)

liquidmonkey2000 said:


> For what it is worth the 'best before' date on my emergency tin of Waitrose beans is June '11. Still long I grant you but not as long. I think the packing goes some way to preventing the beans from going stale too quickly, although they will never be as good as freshly roasted.


The date on my Happy Donkey beans is Oct 11........

I cant remember what they were but I've had some from Waitrose which were fine.


----------



## barrykensett (Dec 15, 2009)

I usually get mine from Taylors shop in York where the beans are typically two days after roasting. When I forgot the other week I got some Waitrose beans and they weren't bad, much better than the Costa ones I once tried in my early days, Waitrose sell those as well.

Barry


----------

